# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Tennis will be missed

## OldGoalie915

My son and I adopted Tennis as a rescue some time ago. He was about 2 yrs old and looked like he was about 5 months. He was very very rarely fed and watered. He was always small and kind of puny looking but he had personality that would NOT quit.
   He was sicker than we thought and passed away yesterday. I never could get him to eat regularly and it finally caught up to him I suppose. 
   He was my sons and mine and we both cried a bit when we buried him. He will be missed.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

So sorry for your loss.

----------

